# Marineland perfecto tanks



## fishkid

So my 46 bowfront busted a leak last night and I'm in need of a replacement tank. Found a good deal on a 120g marineland perfecto tank on Craigslist and am wondering about the quality of these tanks (hoping to avoid any future leaks)



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tazman

I had a 180g Marineland Perfecto tank, never had an issue at all with it.

Check all the seems well before you buy it and if possible ask for it to be filled if it isnt, that way you can leak test it.


----------

